

The Hobbit Filming Locations mapped - saleiva
http://cartodb.github.com/cartodb.js/examples/TheHobbitLocations/

======
nickler
There's a great startup doing this type of thing called Jump2Spot. They've
mapped some pretty cool things, including Steve Jobs' life, most of NYC, and i
think every DeNiro movie ever made.

------
DigitalBison
It seems to be broken, at least in FF. I can't get anything to happen when I
click on the locations. This is on FF 10.0.9 on OS X, and FF 11.0 on RHEL5.

~~~
cheriot
The info windows work with Chrome on OSX, but not on Windows.

------
stroebjo
I think the usabilty could be improved if you could click anywhere on the map
to close a popup and the videos were embeded.

